

Why programming manuals aren't on audiobook - bebopsbraunbaer
http://vimeo.com/116986391

======
tjr
In college, I made cassette tape recordings of myself reciting various
mathematical formulas, and listened to the tape on my way to class. That would
have been a ridiculous way to learn the material the first time, but it was
helpful for reviewing it.

